# Ferry Travel with a dog



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Can anyone give information about ferry travel with a dog please?
We are thinking of either travelling to Corsica from Nice or Santander from Portsmouth.
We think from the websites that the ferry operators have "dog friendly" cabins. 
If that is the case, is there somewhere for the dog "to go" due to the time on the ferry, especially Portsmouth to Santander.
Might seem a daft question but being quite soft in the head about Molly she is a prime consideration as she always travels with us.
Any advice or tips much appreciated.
Mashy


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you book a dog friendly cabin on the Cap Finistre then you have one flight of stairs to go up to the deck where you can walk the dog.
If you use the kennels on either the Cap Finistre or the Pont Aven they are on something like Deck 10 so you are already on the area where you can walk the dog, there is access at all times.

Mike


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Ring the ferry company and ask them.....?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, we did Portsmouth to Sanander

never again

Although it was better than hull to Rotterdam 

He was in a cage but we had constant access so he could come out on the deck

We slept from around 5 hrs the rest of the time we stood out in the wind and rain with him

Nevertheless less he was stressed and agitated

Took days to bring him back down

Would not even consider it without a dog friendly cabin

It will I am sure depend on the dog

Aldra


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Aldra's comments are the reason we use the tunnel and will drive to Spain. Having said that we're retired so have the time. (We go next week)
We fancy doing some of the interesting islands but the dog is a consideration. We'll put them off for a while, perhaps until the inevitable.
Sorry I've not been of more use in answering the question.
Bryn


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you would have to book well in advance to get a pet friendly cabin

We always find they are booked up prob by those who travel to Spain every year and have a season ticket on the cabins :lol: 

it does, as Byronic says ,help if you are retired and have time on your side to drive down as part of the holiday
Aldra


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Agree with Aldra, if you have the time, take the tunnel, it's so much better for the dog.

Yes, you have a longer journey, but that's what MHs are for! Enjoy the places you pass through en route.

Mind you, we wouldn't take the ferry even without the dog - I get seasick crossing the Mersey!


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

hi,we also have a molly who travels with us,we use the ferry portsmouth to bilbao/santander,we always use the dog friendly cabins,and yes you have to book early very early.
we sail on friday to santander,

ps.if you require a discount code feel free to use mine its.

s0016r

if you have any problems pm me.oh and you will need a muzzle for the dog,you use it going to your cabin from the car deck and vice versa.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we are obviously all predictable with the dog names another molly here, though she is a 2 yr old irish setter she is very placid we normally use the tunnel simply because its the easiest crossing with her,
unfortunately when we got caught in the snow coming back this march we gave up travelling back to calais, and booked on the Caen portsmouth ferry figured we would have to put up with the mess etc not her fault, well there wasn't an hair out of place she obviously slept for the whole crossing about 6 hrs as i said the placid nature helps,


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Apart from all the other reasons I can never see the point of spending tens of thousands of pounds on a motorhome, then when you want go to southern Europe you put it on a ferry to avoid France which is one of most beautiful countries in Europe and possibly the most motorhome friendly one with hundreds of free aires and 1st class campsites to stop at en route.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think shadow wiould be fine in the van, unfortunately the longer crossings there is no access to the van and dogs have to be in cages

The hull crossing is an absolute nightmare with only reluctant Sevice to visit the dog and no facilities to exercise them out of the cage, in fact we were told we couldn't get him out even to stand outside

Ignored that smiled and let him out to stand with me for a short while

If he wanted him back he only had to do it himself :evil: 

formally Complained re the facilities as we were told prior to the trip that he could walk on the car deck with us accompanied by the member of staff that took us down to visit him

Not so and in my opinion they should not be allowed to transport pets as the do not offer the basic necessities, at least the Santander ferries offer an exercise deck

If he had used his cage as a toilet, which he wouldn't then he would have been lying in his own excrement and that would have been great for all of us when we returned to the van

Aldra


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi we have our first Santander crossing booked in april with a pet friendly cabin,i have read we can take our brodie up one flight of staires to the dog walk area from our cabin,what I would like to know also is there somwere we can get food and drink while we are with our pup. also how stirict are they on the muzzle aspect as we are still training - all be it - not to well.
thanks in advance debbie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

the muzzle is only for the lift between your Room and the exercise area
We never actually saw any dog wearing one 

Don't know if ships vary but there was no food on the dog exercise part although there is a covered area you can sit

You can leave him in the cabin whilst you go to eat, otherwise I guess it's packed meals

Aldra


----------

